# Pilea or Peperomia?



## LzyWrldDstryr (Jun 17, 2017)

I can't tell the difference to be honest any tips on how to tell the difference would be great. I think this is pilea but I'm not 100%

Thanks for the info!









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------

